# IBS and Morning Sickness



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

Has anyone found morning sickness to be worse in an IBS patient.. last longer or more intense? Just curious


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I had absolutely no morning sickness with my recent pregnancy. Never had a minute of nausea. Everyone's different, though, and I'm not sure it is related to having IBS or not.Stacey


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Don't know if it was related to IBS or not, but my doctor said she's noticed that women with motion sickness have less morning sickness. Presumably because we're used to low-level nausea...


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

That's interesting JennT, I was very prone to motion-sickness (really disliked riding in cars), although I didn't do too bad with sea-sickness. Have had IBS-D since long before my pregnancies. Both my pregnancies went fine morning sickness-wise (very slight nausea in the second and third month). I think there will be as many stories about morning sickness in pregnancy as there are people responding.Fay


----------

